# water in box



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

ok fellas,,how am i getting water in air box,,carb. vent lines ran up to speedo.,snorkle,,silicone around air intake on box,,airbox lid where seal is,.,.i put grease in seal crevice real good,.,and i have to keep throttle on pretty good,,tries to stall


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

*leek*

sounds to me like a loose clamp on snork or pipe not glued good


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

is there a duck bill on it??? , suppose to let water out but when they wear out ,they let water in,just sayin this cause my brute has one on the bottom of the airbox and had to seal it up also. dont know much about hondas


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah the air box drain will let water in... mine did that... you need to either seal it up with silicone, or fabricate a drain with a valve for it....


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Hondas normally have a cap that clamps on the little fitting on the bottom of the airbox, unless the clamp is slam worn out you shouldn't have a problem with that at all. I would try pressurizing the snorkle pipe to see if there is a leak in that, also make sure there is RTV around ALL the grommets and boots that go into the airbox. I know my 420 had a lot of problems with little leaks till I pulled the airbox out completely and pulled the boots out and RTVd the heck out of each of them and put them back in and then RTVd them some more lol. Mine is 100% sealed up now. I used to use grease on my lid, but I found out the hard way that grease will not work all the time, I now RTV my lid down. I'd rather it be a bit of a pain to get off if/when I need to get it off then have it leak when I'm in the water.


----------



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

thanx for the thoughts guys,,hondaguy that was gonna be my next step,,pull box out, seal it everywhere


----------

